# Moving day! Am I forgetting something?



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

We're about to go break down this tank and bring it home. 

I (cheated) bought 75 gallons of sw from the LFS. 
I have 4-20 gallon containers to help with transport. 2-5 gallon buckets. Aerator, tubing, air pump. 60lbs new live sand. Paper towel to wrap live rock (per LFS recommendation)

I'm going to have a ton of questions and the prof for hire couldn't move it until next month so I'm winging it as best as possible. I'm nervous. I was up until 2 am researching, but I need some more feedback. The LFS said they would take whatever we didn't want. If it's sellable, they'll buy it. If not, they'll take it and put it in their display.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I just moved everything from NJ to NY in insulated boxws and bags.I don't think you need the pump,but if it is easy to use then have at it.Water splashes all over if the containers aren't sealed!.
It is all part of the learning curve,and although I wasn't nervous leaving at 6:00 am in the morning to go to NJ and take apart an active 120g,I probly forgot the most important part;ENJOY!
You got end up ahead of the game at the end of the day so just do the best you can and get it set back up as quick as you properly can.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

I know it sounds crazy to tear apart a tank and move it ., but I got to say its not that bad ., [well wit planning]., I don't know about other ppl but I don't trust my lfs water.,
I would rather put the live rock in the buckets wit the display water covering them ., so they don't die out.,if its anything like my LR it will have sponges and all kind of stuff., I don't think u want to throw it in ur tank if it dose die out ., ., that's just me thow.,

but you will be fine ., just put everything in buckets., an make sure the lids are nice an tight cuz water will fall out ., if its a long drive u will need the heater and pumps for the corals if there is corals. bag them, put them in a bucket ., and put in side ur car., I moved my 125 reef my 125 fresh and my 37 reef all in the same day ., u just don't want the water to drop [temp] in anything that has live stock., if you think about it those are the first things you take out of the tank and by the time your done and getting ready to leave it may be a couple hours ., one u start don't stop.,., 
you'll be fine ., lol 
good luck .,


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

Took a lot longer than I expected, but we got it done without too much trouble. 
The return pump is spewing tons of little bubbles into the tank though... Is that normal?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, you have air being sucked into the line.


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks! I just put a some more water directly into the sump and it stopped. Looks better now!


----------

